# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne en droge/gevoelige huid

## Jor

Hoi!
Ik heb last van puistjes (hormonaal) en heb een droge/gevoelige huid.
Middeltjes tegen acne (denk vichy normaderm, clearasil of agressiever spul van de apotheek etc) drogen mn huid nog verder uit dus werkt niet.
Toen ik de pil slikte had ik er bijna geen last van, maar om bepaalde redenen kan ik die niet meer gebruiken.

Wie heeft er een oplossing tegen mijn acne?
Welke huidverzorgingsproducten kan ik wel gebruiken?
Wel voedsel heeft er goede invloed op acne en welke niet?

----------


## rafaelo

cleracil is het beste wat er is dat blauwe spul moet je je meej wassen werkt er ggoed naar een paar dagen. en jah veel water drinken

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Jor,

Acne is niet van de ene dag op de andere verdwenen. Zelfs de lichtere vormen van acne vereisen vaak langdurige aandacht. Acne kan niet echt worden genezen. Wel lukt het meestal ervoor te zorgen dat de acne "rustig" wordt en rustig blijft totdat er uiteindelijk genezing optreedt.
Het is verstandig niet steeds van het ene middel op het andere over te schakelen. Als een bepaald middel niet afdoende helpt, is het vaak beter er een ander middel bij te gebruiken. Omdat bij het ontstaan van acne meerdere factoren samen een rol spelen zal meestal een pakket van maatregelen nodig zijn, zodat de aandoening op meerdere fronten tegelijk wordt bestreden. 
Ook zou je kunnen overwegen om eens langs de huisarts te gaan en hem of haar te vragen om een antibioticakuur voor acne. Onthoudt wel dat je voor een langere tijd de antibiotica moet blijven slikken, en dat het zeker niet binnen een week weg is.Er zijn er een aantal die goed werken tegen je acne. Vraag je huisarts hier maar eens naar:
-minocycline 
-doxycycline 
-tetracycline 
-erythromycine 

Gebruik in ieder geval zeker geen Clearasil. Dat spul droogt je huid ontzettend uit.
Sterkte.

Liefs 
Déylanna.

----------


## maartjemarijke

Gebruik een goede vochtinbrengende dagcreme(peachstuff) en emoe olie, je zult versteld staan van het resultaat en van emoe olie wordt je huid absoluut niet geirriteerd.

----------

